# كل شئ عن compressors



## ahmed taye3 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

اليوم قد قمت بعمل ها الموضوع لتجميع كل كتب الضواغط الموجوده في المواقع في موضوع واحد من اجل تسهيل البحث علي الاعضاء وبااذن الله نبدا من هنا
الكتاب الاول
Compressor Performance
Book De******************ion:




Compressor Performance is a reference book and CD-ROM for compressor design engineers and compressor maintenance engineers, as well as engineering students.
The book covers the full spectrum of information needed for an individual to select, operate, test and maintain axial or centrifugal compressors. It includes basic aerodynamic theory to provide the user with the "how's" and "why's" of compressor design.
Maintenance engineers will especially appreciate the troubleshooting guidelines offered.
Includes many example problems and reference data such as gas properties and flow meter calculations to enable easy analysis of compressor performance in practice.
Includes companion CD with computer programs.
M. Theodore Gresh has been with the Elliot Company in Jeannette, Pennsylvania, since 1975, initially working on the mechanical and aerodynamic design and application of centrifugal compressors.
Unrivalled coverage of the theory and practical use of all kinds of compressors in industrial use from an industry-leading company source
Complete subject reference and learning resource in one stop, suitable for newly graduated engineers and experienced professional reference use
Includes companion CD-ROM​
التحميل من هنا
http://mihd.net/sl6han
او 
http://www.mediafire.com/?8cmeecijz2y
__________________

الكتاب الثاني
compressor handbook




Book De******************ion:
The benchmark guide for compressor technology pros
You don't have to scour piles of technical literature for compressor answers any longer. The Compressor Handbook compiled by Paul Hanlon packs all the answers on design procedures, practical application, and maintenance of compressors—straight from top experts on these widely used machines. You get details on everything from fundamentals and theory to advanced applications, techniques, and today's materials -- including sought-after data on compressors that inflate tires, spray paint, increase the density of natural gas, or perform any of a myriad of other important industrial and day-to-day functions. This fully illustrated Handbook can help you:
Understand the structure and operation of compressors of all types
Design or select compressors for any use, from power-cleaning to chemical processes
Follow step-by-step design procedures for fewer errors and optimized results
Specify leading-edge materials, components, and lubricants
Operate and maintain all types of compressors at peak efficiency
Answer questions on and provide designs for ancillary and auxiliary equipment
Invent new applications for compressor technology
Easily find tabular data on gas properties, efficiency curves, compression ratios, and horsepower, plus definitions of nomenclature
Table of *******s
Chapter 1: Compressor Theory.Chapter 2: Compressor Performance - Positive Displacement. Chapter 3: Compressor Performance - Dynamic. Chapter 4: Centrifugal Compressors - Construction and Testing. Chapter 5: Compressor Analysis. Chapter 6: Compressor and Piping System Simulation. Chapter 7: Very High Pressure Compressors (over 100 MPa [14500 psi]. Chapter 8: CNG Compressors. Chapter 9: Liquid Transfer/Vapor Recovery. Chapter 10: Compressed Natural Gas for Vehicle Fueling. Chapter 11: Gas Boosters. Chapter 12: Scroll Compressors. Chapter 13: Straight Lobe Compressors. Chapter 14: The Oil-Flooded Rotary Screw Compressor. Chapter 15: Diaphragm Compressors. Chapter 16: Rotary Compressor Seals. Chapter 17: Reciprocating Compressor Sealing. Chapter 18: Compressor Lubrication. Chapter 19: Principles of Bearing Design. Chapter 20: Compressor Valves. Chapter 21: Compressor Control Systems. Chapter 22: Compressor Foundations. Chapter 23: Packaging Compressors.
من هنا
http://mihd.net/btnzow​
__________________
الكتاب الثالث

a-practical-guide-to-compressor-technology






Book De******************ion:

A Complete overview of theory, selection, design, operation, and maintenance

This ************ offers a thorough overview of the operating characteristics, efficiencies, design features, troubleshooting, and maintenance of dynamic and positive displacement process gas compressors. The author examines a wide spectrum of compressors used in heavy process industries, with an emphasis on improving reliability and avoiding failure. Readers learn both the theory underlying compressors as well as the myriad day-to-day practical issues and challenges that chemical engineers and plant operation personnel must address.

The ************ features:

* Latest design and manufacturing details of dynamic and positive displacement process gas compressors
* Examination of the full range of machines available for the heavy process industries
* Thorough presentation of the arrangements, material composition, and basic laws governing the design of all important process gas compressors
* Guidance on selecting optimum compressor configurations, controls, components, and auxiliaries to maximize reliability
* Monitoring and performance analysis for optimal machinery condition
* Systematic methods to avoid failure through the application of field-tested reliability enhancement concepts
* Fluid instability and externally pressurized bearings
* Reliability-driven asset management strategies for compressors
* Upstream separator and filter issues 

The ************'s structure is carefully designed to build knowledge and skills by starting with key principles and then moving to more advanced material. Hundreds of photos depicting various types of compressors, components, and processes are provided throughout.

Compressors often represent a multi-million dollar investment for such applications as petrochemical processing and refining, refrigeration, pipeline transport, and turbochargers and superchargers for internal combustion engines. This ************ enables the broad range of engineers and plant managers who work with these compressors to make the most of the investment by leading them to the best decisions for selecting, operating, upgrading, maintaining, and troubleshooting.

من هنا
http://mihd.net/hkczat​
__________________




​








الكتاب الرابع

compressors--third-edition--selection-and-sizing






Book De******************ion:

This practical reference provides in-depth information required to understand and properly estimate compressor capabilities and to select the proper designs. Engineers and students will gain a thorough understanding of compression principles, equipment, applications, selection, sizing, installation, and maintenance. The many examples clearly illustrate key aspects to help readers understand the "real world" of compressor technology.

Compressors: Selection and Sizing, third edition is completely updated with new API standards. Additions requested by readers include a new section on diaphragm compressors in the reciprocating compressors chapter, and a new section on rotor dynamics stability in the chapter on diaphragm compressors.

The latest technology is presented in the areas of efficiency, 3-D geometry, electronics, CAD, and the use of plant computers. The critical chapter on negotiating the purchase of a compressor now reflects current industry practices for preparing detailed specifications, bid evaluations, engineering reviews, and installation. A key chapter compares the reliability of various types of compressors.

* Everything you need to select the right compressor for your specific application.
* Practical information on compression principles, equipment, applications, selection, sizing, installation, and maintenance.
* New sections on diaphragm compressors and an introduction to rotor dynamics stability.


من هنا
http://mihd.net/uoaif1
او
http://www.mediafire.com/?bofionmitnt​
__________________

الكتاب الخامس

:compressors-and-modern-process-applications









Book De******************ion

A modern reference to the principles, operation, and applications of the most important compressor types
Thoroughly addressing process-related information and a wider variety of the major compressor types of interest to process plants, Compressors and Modern Process Applications uniquely covers the systematic linkage of fluid processing machinery to the processes they serve.

This book is a highly practical resource for professionals responsible for purchasing, servicing, or operating compressors. It describes the main features of over 300 petrochemical and refining schematics and associated process de******************ions involving compressors and expanders in modern industry.

Suitable for plant operation personnel, machinery engineering specialists, process engineers,as well as undergraduate students of this subject, this book's special features include:
Flow schematics of modern process units and processes used in gas transport, gas conditioning, petrochemical manufacture, and petroleum refining
Listings of licensors for each process on the flow schematics
Identification of each process flow schematic of compressors, cryogenic, and hot gas expanders at their respective locations
Important overview of surge control, estimating compressor performance, applications for air separation and gas processing plants, petroleum refinery issues, and important criteria that govern compressor selection and application

Placing hundreds of associated process flow schematics at the fingertips of professionals and students, author and industry expert Heinz Bloch facilitates comprehension of the workings of various petrochemical, oil refining, and product upgrading processes that are served by compressors.

About the Author

HEINZ P. BLOCH is a consulting engineer in Iowa and a licensed professional engineer in New Jersey and Texas. He served over twenty years in various machinery engineering capacities at Exxon and retired from his position as Exxon Chemical's Regional Machinery Specialist in the United States. Mr. Bloch has authored seventeen books and more than 340 papers and articles, conducted over 500 technical courses, helped found Texas A&M's International Pump Users Symposium, and served as an editor on Hydrocarbon Processing magazine, and as chairman of the yearly International Process and Power Plant Reliability Conference.

Table of *******s

Preface.
Illustration Credits and Photo Acknowledgments.

PART I.

Chapter 1. Positive Displacement Compressors.
1.1 Reciprocating Compressors.
1.2 Major Components Described.
1.3 Comparison between Reciprocating and Centrifugal Compressors.
1.4 Series and Parallel Operation.
Chapter 2. Rotary Compressors as a Category.
2.1 Helical Screw Compressors.
2.2 Overview of Operating Principles and Basic Construction.
2.3 Considerations for Screw Compressor Staging.
2.4 Reasons for Using Screw Compressors.
2.5 Oil-Free Versus Oil-Flooded Twin-Screw Compressors.
2.6 Screw Compressor Volume Control.
2.7 Screw Compressor Auxiliaries.
2.8 Issues with H2S in All Gas Compressors.
2.9 Considerations for Upstream Separators.
Chapter 3. Understanding Centrifugal Process Gas Compressors.
3.1 Where Centrifugal Compressors Excel.
3.2 Centrifugal Compressors, Fans, or Blowers?
3.3 Centrifugal Compressor Configurations and Components.
Chapter 4. Power Transmission and Advanced Bearing Technology.
4.1 Couplings for Rotary Positive-Displacement and Centrifugal Compressors.
4.2 Magnetic Bearings for Compressor Rotors.
4.3 Externally Pressurized Bearings.
4.4 General Condition Monitoring of Process Gas Compressors.
4.5 Combining Troubleshooting and Continuous Monitoring of Dynamic Data for Critical Machinery.
Chapter 5. Centrifugal Compressor Performance.
5.1 Compression Processes and Efficiencies: Polytropic Versus Isothermal.
5.2 Specific Speed (Ns) and the Flow Coefficient (Ï†).
5.3 Estimating Compressor Performance.
5.4 Controls.
5.5 Throughput Control Options.
Chapter 6. Testing.
6.1 Centrifugal Compressor Testing.
6.2 Types of Performance Tests.
6.3 The ASME Power Test Code (ASME PTC 10).
Chapter 7. Application Considerations.
7.1 Applications and Industry Sectors.
7.2 Air Separation Plants and Compressors for Instrument and Plant Air Services.
7.3 Natural Gas Processing Industry.
7.4 Offshore Industry.
7.5 Refining Industry.
7.6 Petrochemicals and Fertilizers.
7.7 Steel Industry.
7.8 Special Applications.
Chapter 8. Using API-617 as a Purchase Specification for Centrifugal Compressors.
8.1 Compressor Revamps.

PART II.

Segment 1: Gas Processing.
Segment 2: Refining Processes.
Segment 3: Petrochemical Processes.
References.
Index.


من هنا
part1
http://mihd.net/em65ty

part 2
http://mihd.net/pf0tq7​
__________________

الكتاب السادس
screw-compressors--three-dimensional-computational-fluid-dynamics
By Ahmed Kovacevic,&nbspNikola Stosic,&nbspIan Smith, 




Book De******************ion:
This book - the authors' second book on screw compressors – presents the results of the most up to date methods of three-dimensional modeling of the fluid dymanics and the solid-fluid interaction within these machines, which are still being developed. By including them in the design process, it is possible, not only to predict flow patterns more accurately, and hence improve the design of the critical components, but also to determine how the pressure and temperature distribution within the compressor distorts the rotors and casing and how this, in turn, has an interactive effect on the performance.
Such calculating facilities are especially valuable for oil free machines, in which temperature changes are much larger and thus make thermal distortion effects more significant. However, it confers advantages in all cases, as improved machine tools enable manufacturing tolerances to be reduced and hence compressors can be built with smaller clearances. Four examples outline the scope of the applied mathematical model for three dimensional calculation of fluid flow and stresses in the solid parts of the screw machine.
من هنا
http://mihd.net/0up94z​
__________________
الكتاب السابع
screw-compressors-mathematical-modelling-and-performance




Book De******************ion:
The first part of Screw Compressors gives a review of recent developments in screw compressor design. The second part presents a generalized mathematical definition of screw machine rotors and describes some well known lobe shapes in detail. The third part treats the mathematical modelling of the thermodynamics and fluid mechanics of compression and expansion processes. This includes discussion of the issues addressed in order to be able to predict the optimum rotor size and speed and built-in volume ratio and, in the case of oil flooded machines, the injection position and jet diameter. The fourth and fifth parts discuss the principles used and describe the application of the analytical procedures and rotor profiling techniques, presented in the earlier chapters, to the design of a number of twin screw compressors, currently manufactured including the examples of combining expansion and compression in the same machine.
من هنا
http://mihd.net/zcq0bh
password = 3540242759​
__________________
ارجو من الاخوة الكرام الردود للمواصلة

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## صلاح القصاب (11 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا فعلا انها مجموعة قيمة من الكتب يمكن الأستفادة منها وشكرا


----------



## NAK (11 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله والديك


----------



## حسن عبدالنبى فتوح (20 فبراير 2009)

ممكن تشرح طريقة التحميل


----------



## مروان غ (21 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed_sytra (9 أبريل 2009)

رائع أخي بارك اللة فيك 
لكن مساحة الكتاب كبيرة جدا


----------



## lord of revenge (1 يوليو 2009)

ohhh My GOD

realy it is huge work from you ahmed taye3
JAZAK ALLAH '7yer

by persons like you the forum grows up

regards


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (9 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## emad ebied (9 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا فعلا انها مجموعة قيمة من الكتب يمكن الأستفادة منها وشكرا*​


----------



## m_sh (10 يوليو 2009)

اخي الفاضل معظم الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## wael gamil sayed (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخى الحبيب بارك الله فيك وكتر من امثلك


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الكتب ، مع تحياتي


----------



## رامي ياسين (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mems0 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله والديك


----------



## KAMAL ABDELWAHED (9 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر وأحسن الله اليكم


----------



## milad2007 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

ممكن تشرحواطريقة التحميل


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*
وشكراً على الجهود اخي المهندس احمد 

وفقك الله ..​


----------



## ahmed taye3 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

اخى د/ محمد باشراحيل اشكرك على المجاملة الرقيقة وعلى مجهودك الرائع فى الملتقى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/حسين فكرى (12 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك و فيك يا جماعة مافى كتاب عن الكومبرسور باللغة العربية او مترجم و جزاكم الله خيراا


----------



## eng_a7med$$ (12 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## omda2001 (22 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا فعلا انها مجموعة قيمة من الكتب يمكن الأستفادة منها وبالفعل كنت بدور عليها ووجزاك الله خير*
*شكرا*​


----------



## محمد العايدى (1 يوليو 2010)

مجهود عظيم


----------



## اسحاق عمان (1 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا أخي وبارك الله فيكم:77:*​


----------



## Slim7 (13 أغسطس 2010)

*fault tree*

_ارجو المساعدة
في 
compressor station fault tree
explosion
_


----------

